# 70 Lemans Engine Swap Advice



## VT Lemans (Feb 17, 2010)

I've have a 70 Lemans Sport Convertible with a non-original 350 V8 in it. I'm not sure what year the block is from but the heads are 6X which I believe are from the mid-to late 70's. The previous owner mentioned that it used to have a 400 2bbl in it and the VIN confirms that so I would like to put a 400 V8 back in the car. 

One option would be to buy a local 68 Grand Prix that has a 400 4bbl in it that I could swap in. The other option would be to source a rebuilt 400. I'm not looking for anything wild, just the stock 350 hp would do. 

Which option would you recommend and if it's to buy a remanufactured engine can you recommend a good builder?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The 6X heads are worth rebuilding and using, hardened seats, 2.11 valves. If it's not an original motor, you might as well try to find a 455 and get all the CID you can get. 
The 68 motor would probably be a nice motor, higher compression, but you would still have to put money into hardened valve seats. Rebuild the 400 block and put the 6X heads on it.


----------

